

FriendFeed's users are abandoning it post-acquisition by Facebook - seldo
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/17/this-used-to-be-my-playground/

======
jamesbritt
Odd. I'm still using FriendFeed, and see no difference pre- or post-Facebook.

~~~
Pistos2
Ditto. I guess it has to do with what you use FriendFeed for. In my case, news
updates, RSS titles, and Twitter-plus-more.

~~~
bbgm
Ditto 3. The life science community and the non-life science folks I interact
with are as active as ever.

